# Unknown fish spotted!



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

I was wading down the olentangy river today with one of my friends and spotted something odd. I saw this fish swimming looked like it had a slightly wider head like a catfish but then had vertical black bars. The bars looked about a inch or so wide and had about 4-5 bar. Kinda looked like a perch but I have never seen a perch with that wide of head. Any ideas?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Could it been some sort of Pike ? Hard to tell without a picture. Definitely a odd description


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah I wasn't even thinking of that. I got a fast look at it. I wish I had time for a picture. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

The description doesn't fit anything i know of thats native. Maybe someone dumped their exotic fish into the river because it got too big for the fish tank. Thats how all the weird fish are in the cannals of Florida


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah that's kinda what I was thinking. A guy on here was thinking that he saw a freshwater ray in a stream here. They were thinking the same thing is that someone let it go cause it got to big


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

Definitely possibly. Remember that cat that came out of buckeye a year or so back?


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

No


----------



## Buzzzin (Mar 24, 2013)

What about the bull shark that was supposedly caught in the Ohio river near wellsville of this year who knows what's really swimming around in the rivers.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

any pics of the shark, no pics no shark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

wallen34 said:


> Definitely possibly. Remember that cat that came out of buckeye a year or so back?


Yepp,1basshunter caught it I think the first summer it was drawn down. Sucks people do that,but still would be cool


----------



## lustofcrappies (Jun 19, 2017)

Perhaps it could be a muskie?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Muskie are not unheard of in the Olentangy.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Coelacanth


----------



## Sambuck (May 12, 2004)

You didn't mention the size of the fish, but if it was a smaller fish, it might have been a darter. They are all over in the Darby, and I have seen them in the Olentangy before north of I-270.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/fish


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

its a type of sucker we saw them in the sandusky in crawford county this weekend they look like a perch with a sucker head


----------



## Blaster55 (May 10, 2011)

northern hog sucker?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Blaster55 said:


> northern hog sucker?


Most likely what he saw.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll play nice and share as I was a witness to Rob's buckeye lake special... Well.... One of them anyways.







guy I know just got a red bellied piranha out of a PA river... Anything is possible.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

that looks like one of those gooch catfish, River monster guy catches these in south America


----------



## Sambuck (May 12, 2004)

Looks like some type of hybrid shovelnose catfish. Closest I could find was a red tail hybrid shovelnose. Definitely not native. LOL


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Seen a bunch of northern hogsuckers at put in bay. Pretty common in the summer.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey oh


----------



## Chris Martin (Jan 9, 2017)

acklac7 said:


> Most likely what he saw.


Yes! That was it! Maybe about a foot long. Was super fast.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Chris Martin said:


> Yes! That was it! Maybe about a foot long. Was super fast.


yeah there are ton of them in our local river and streams... if you dont have a good set of polarized glasses get some and slowly wade/walk the banks. You will be amazed at all the different fish you end up seeing


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

http://www.outdooralabama.com/sculpin
Could have been a sculpin.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

wallen34 said:


> Definitely possibly. Remember that cat that came out of buckeye a year or so back?


That was rob I think his name is 1basshunter or something maybe he will see it and post the pic


----------

